# Six of one, half a dozen of the other



## GerritVisagie (24/9/16)

So it's time to get an RDTA, 
After two weeks of googling, and a lot of YouTube reviews, I'm down to one of these
Avo 24 or
The Pharaoh 

Anyone use either of these, or both and have some small issues that might separate them. 

I'm leaning toward the Pharoah for now.
But it's a dead friggin tie!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee (24/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> So it's time to get an RDTA,
> After two weeks of googling, and a lot of YouTube reviews, I'm down to one of these
> Avo 24 or
> The Pharaoh
> ...


Have you had a look at the ijoy limitless. Very well rated too.

Avo is also great from what I heard. 

Not sure about the Pharoah, maybe some one with more experience with the tank can give some insight. 

I was recommended the limitless and its a breeze. But again each to their own hehe. Tough choices

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (24/9/16)

I have to be honest with you ......... I was expecting more from the pharaoh.
It is still a great atty because it is large space for building, great quality, stores some juice, does not leak when used correctly, flavour good and makes a statement. Big so might look awkward on a small mod.
What irritates me is the airflow because of holes being on one side. I thought I would get used to it but it feels weird when taking a lung draw when intakes are unbalanced. Also have had tanks with better flavour.

I would go for the avo but get more opinions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/9/16)

Avo for the win. Avo produces better flavour compared to limitless dont know why cause basically same desighn but it just does.

Compared to Pharaoh i dont know havent tried it yet.
But you cant go wrong with a Avo 24.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/9/16)

Any opinions on the avo24 bottom airflow??

I currently LOVE my Tsunami24, design looks more or less the same.
Can't find any reviews. 

Maybe, a limitless now, and the bottom airflow Avo when it releases....

Dammit, the wife's gonna kill me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (24/9/16)

Tsunami is great. Getting everything I was looking from it.
You could also opt for the Mage .....check some reviews. Great RTA.


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/9/16)

Ai ai.so many possibilities.

I need something good to match the tsunami for flavour, but can hold some juice for those moments at work when you need to run and do something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (24/9/16)

Just to throw a spanner in the works - you could also consider the griffin 25 mini. Superb little tank with lovely swooshy airflow. Great flavour and good clouds too. 

What I also appreciate about it is how it's evolved from the 22 to the 25 and now the mini. Each time Geekvape had made it a little bit better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works - you could also consider the griffin 25 mini. Superb little tank with lovely swooshy airflow. Great flavour and good clouds too.
> 
> What I also appreciate about it is how it's evolved from the 22 to the 25 and now the mini. Each time Geekvape had made it a little bit better.



I'm definitely interested in the Griffin 25 plus, or the eagle for a work tank. 
Friend of mine has one on his Fuchai... Mmmm nom nom.

But first. avo24

Thanx for your thoughts so far peeps. Made up my mind.... For now, Avo it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/9/16)

Another spanner in the works if you like smaller tanks, the goblin Mini V3 with single clapton coil (haven't tried dual, don't think I'll need to) is just insane with flavour (for me and from my short time with it). Mage is also great. The others mentioned here I have no experience with but have not heard anything bad about them either. So many choices, good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (24/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> Another spanner in the works if you like smaller tanks, the goblin Mini V3 with single clapton coil (haven't tried dual, don't think I'll need to) is just insane with flavour (for me and from my short time with it). Mage is also great. The others mentioned here I have no experience with but have not heard anything bad about them either. So many choices, good luck.


Oh and if you want more capacity, just add the extension tube, cheaper than glass and easy to install.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (25/9/16)

I have the avo24 bottom air. Loving the clouds and flavour from this thing. Easy to build and wick. Just wait for the full production release model, the top cap on the preproduction model is loose and doesnt give you an option for single coil.


----------



## Spydro (25/9/16)

I've only had a Pharaoh on-line for a day or so, so have not given it much time playing around with it yet. Out of the box it's not the whizzbang flavor winner RIP makes it out to be IMO. But it is different and does have possibilities I have yet to explore with it. The dual Clapton's I have in it are not giving it a fair chance to see what it'll really do in flavor or vapor. So I won't discount it yet. But I do know up front that it also won't ever replace any of my Avocado's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I've only had a Pharaoh on-line for a day or so, so have not given it much time playing around with it yet. Out of the box it's not the whizzbang flavor winner RIP makes it out to be IMO. But it is different and does have possibilities I have yet to explore with it. The dual Clapton's I have in it are not giving it a fair chance to see what it'll really do in flavor or vapor. So I won't discount it yet. But I do know up front that it also won't ever replace any of my Avocado's.
> 
> View attachment 69073
> 
> View attachment 69075



Damn man. There's enough avo's there for some Guacamole.... I'll bring the doritos!

I'm picking up my first Avo on Saturday. Someone with one to sell found my thread, so getting this one a little cheaper, opening the budget for when the bottom airflow version gets launched. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (25/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Damn man. There's enough avo's there for some Guacamole.... I'll bring the doritos!
> 
> I'm picking up my first Avo on Saturday. Someone with one to sell found my thread, so getting this one a little cheaper, opening the budget for when the bottom airflow version gets launched.
> 
> ...



Hope you like the Avo as much as I like mine. But I have no interest in the bottom air Avo. I already have 6 that work very well for me. Besides, I am only using 7 of the 10 TC mods now days, and already have a large enough boneyard of no longer used toppers for them.


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Hope you like the Avo as much as I like mine. But I have no interest in the bottom air Avo. I already have 6 that work very well for me. Besides, I am only using 7 of the 10 TC mods now days, and already have a large enough boneyard of no longer used toppers for them.



Thanx man. I believe I will, I can't find a single review saying the Avo lacks flavour. 
So even if it only equals my Tsunami, I'll be happy as a pig in mud. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (26/9/16)

Depending on the mod u have :

Avo
Billow 3 or 2.5
Serpent 25


----------

